# tap out textbook at amazon!



## jarrod (Apr 20, 2009)

it's available for pre-order! i got my copy saturday & i have to say i think this book is going to be a classic. the thing is practically an encylcopedia of submissions. 

if you click on amazon's "search inside this book" feature & search jarrod, you'll see lots of pics of one handsome guy 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/pr...40/ref=dp_proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books

jf


----------



## kaizasosei (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Jarrod!  

So it's really you!!?  you know i got a stack of books by Steve Scott for christmas and b-day.  You work and train with Master Scott?  
What an honour to know you!  I have the book Vital leglocks right in front of me now.   I still have to do more studying!  In the book, 'groundfighting pins and breakdown' there are many very essential things to learn.  As a profficient fighter, i was shocked to sometimes take people down or get on top only to get choked out by a triangle or gogoplata.  Such submission moves are basically the most powerfull and effective grappling techniques.  I love the artsy fartsy technical stuff, but i have come to have deep respect for direct submissions(not that they cannot be equaly as artful and technical as any other moves such as aiki or chinna-with the difference of being generally much easier to learn and apply-not to mention effective and powerful)

I must say i am aching to get a copy of the textbook!  For now though, in my cashless state, i'll do find to study what i have, which are i believe 4 Books by Master Scott.  grounfighting p&b, armlocks, vital leglocks, strangles and chokes..
great find!  i also ordered from amazon.

Thanks for the tip.  I love learing lots.  Lots and lots of variations and different setups.  Have to admit though, from what i have come across in the books as well as youtube by eddiebravo, submission101 and the like, i have chewed off more that i'm capable of swallowing down at the moment.  The material is vast and extensive. As i once commented while i was still training at the gym, grappling is a science in itself.  




j


----------



## jarrod (Apr 20, 2009)

lol, yeah i'm a regular celebrity!  i'm in each of those books you mentioned, particularly vital leglocks since i'm obsessed with twisting people's feet for some reason.  

honestly if you have his books on armlocks, leglocks, & chokes, there will be a good amount of overlap with the textbook, though there is plenty of new material too.  the publisher also did a much better job with the layout & presentation than they did with his previous books, imo.  

on a completely narcissistic note, i really enjoyed seeing how many hairstyles i've gone through in the two years worth of photographs in the pictures within the textbook.

jf


----------



## teekin (Apr 21, 2009)

Jarrod, as I have almost been "Chewed" once I shall be polite and saw you are very easy on the eyes.
lori


----------



## jarrod (Apr 22, 2009)

*blush*


----------



## jxo (May 5, 2009)

jarrod said:


> it's available for pre-order! i got my copy saturday & i have to say i think this book is going to be a classic. the thing is practically an encylcopedia of submissions.
> 
> if you click on amazon's "search inside this book" feature & search jarrod, you'll see lots of pics of one handsome guy
> 
> ...


 
Jarrod, you are 100% right about this book... this is a must have and a book that you will never out grow. The only thing that I disagree with you about is the handsome guy part... to see a handsome guy you should "search inside this book" and search Jeff!
LOL
Talk to you later!


----------



## jarrod (May 5, 2009)

jxo said:


> Jarrod, you are 100% right about this book... this is a must have and a book that you will never out grow. The only thing that I disagree with you about is the handsome guy part... to see a handsome guy you should "search inside this book" and search Jeff!
> LOL
> Talk to you later!



lol let's see jeff, jeff...is that the guy i keep leglocking over & over throughout the book?  it's kind of hard to tell how handsome he is through all the winces of pain!  but he's a cool guy though.

jf


----------



## Carol (May 5, 2009)

jarrod said:


> lol let's see jeff, jeff...is that the guy i keep leglocking over & over throughout the book?  it's kind of hard to tell how handsome he is through all the winces of pain!  but he's a cool guy though.
> 
> jf



Hmmm I dunno Jarrod.  You get a big handsome vote from me.   

Although the subject matter looks good too


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 5, 2009)

GAH
I actually looked this up on Amazon, was impressed with the amount of information that appears to be in the book... 500+pages it seems?
and was thinking about purchasing it on the spot, then came back here and discovered that its a porno magazine for the women of Martial Talk.... now I just feel dirty, and closed the Amazon window.... I may never be able to shop there again.. :/

LOL

all kidding aside, I have a few books in my checkout list, I may have to add this one, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jarrod (May 5, 2009)

c'mon lucky, it's okay to be curious.  about all the submissions, of course.  god, get your mind out of the gutter.

carol, you are too kind as usual 

jf


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 6, 2009)

Just an update, I included this book in my last Amazon order, received it yesterday. I got one great thing in the first 21 pages that I had not thought about before. That alone was worth the price of the book. I have started browsing through the pages and have picked up a couple things I was curious about, reminded myself of a couple things I have overlooked, and basically have enjoyed it so far.

I would definitely recommend this as a reference guide for any grapplers. I have several hundred martial arts books at this point, and this seems to be a well put together reference for armlocks, chokes and leglocks.

Kudos on a good book.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry i missed this post before.  glad you liked the book, & thanks for posting your thoughts!

jf


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 18, 2009)

I just received this book as a gift and am really looking forward to getting a chance to read it while on vacation and teaching down in Florida!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Look for a review shortly on: *The Instinctive Edge *


----------

